# Is dean smith overrated as a coach



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

he had the greatest player of all time with MichaeL Jordan , he has had legends James worthy. He also coached , Jerry Stackhouse , Rick Fox , Vince Carter Antwain Jamison , Rasheed Wallace Brad daughtery


Yet he only managed 3 championships at North Carolina . I Find it funny espn named him the best coach over Phil Jackson


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Part of being a college coach is recruiting. 

It's easier winning titles in a league where there are annaully 3 or 4 legit contenders compared to the NCAA where there are usually at least 10 legit contenders.

Winning an NCAA title in a one and out format, is much harder then winning 4 best of 7 series.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Don't tell me you think Jordan's the best college player ever.

He dominated the ACC, won more games than anyone else, and got his share of rings.

He faced tough opponents in those title games. Ewing's Hoyas and The Fab Five are tough. He might've had more talent in 81-82 but he coached Montross and co. over Webber and his team.

There were some powerful schools in the 90's. Kansas, Kentucky, Arizona...


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

wow...first---you can't make the arguement that Dean Smith had those players bc part of coaching is recruiting..im sure those players just dropped in at UNC... 

second--he's a better coach than phil jackson because he's consistant. In the pros, you have more security as a team with players coming back..in college, players are constantly coming in and out. Consistancy is key in why he's a better coach.

Lastly--any coach who has an arena named after him has to have done something right..i mean come on..they dont just name arenas for random pedestrians walking on the street.

Unbelievalbe statement Mr. Ankle


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Are you crazy?*

Dean Smith, Overrated??????? What kind of drugs are you taking? Dean Smith and overrated should never be mentioned together. Kind of like John Kerry and President of the United States. Thank GOD for that


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thefuture2</b>!
> i mean come on..they dont just name arenas for random pedestrians walking on the street.


I guess you never heard the once name Paige Sports Arena for Missouri which was name after the donor's daughter WHO DID NOT went to college at Missouri.

so that comment made above is false.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Are you crazy?*



> Originally posted by <b>jalen5</b>!
> Kind of like John Kerry and President of the United States.


actually that sounds good. Too bad for.... well I am not getting into the poltics, we have another forum for that.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Are you crazy?*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> actually that sounds good. Too bad for.... well I am not getting into the poltics, we have another forum for that.


Sounds good to the rest of the world. But not to the guns and god south.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Are you crazy?*



> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds good to the rest of the world. But not to the guns and god south.



good response, the neocons actually have the three g's, gays guns and god. if they can make you focus on those 3 issues(which arent even issues), they can make you look away from their collosal failures everywhere else, back to hoops, i dont know if smith is underrated as coach, i sure dont think so.


----------



## cujays108 (Oct 23, 2003)

North Carolina when Dean Smith was the coach :angel:   ----> North Carolina since Dean Smith left :upset:  :sour: :uhoh: 

It has been said: Coaching in college basketball includes recruiting.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mr.ankle20</b>!
> he had the greatest player of all time with MichaeL Jordan , he has had legends James worthy. He also coached , Jerry Stackhouse , Rick Fox , Vince Carter Antwain Jamison , Rasheed Wallace Brad daughtery
> 
> 
> Yet he only managed 3 championships at North Carolina . I Find it funny espn named him the best coach over Phil Jackson


he is overrated because he had good players?

but phil jackson is better than dean smith? he would be in the same "only coached good players" category. he got 6 titles with mj and pippen and then 3 more with shaq and kobe.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Is dean smith overrated as a coach*



> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> he is overrated because he had good players?
> 
> but phil jackson is better than dean smith? he would be in the same "only coached good players" category. he got 6 titles with mj and pippen and then 3 more with shaq and kobe.


exactly, i dont even think PJ is that great of a coach (and i dont mean Carlissimo)


----------

